# Деформация всех отделов позвоночника



## Азим (25 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте. Очень давно беспокоят боли в грудном и поясничном отделах позвоночника, в виду чего неоднократно посещал районную поликлинику с жалобами. К сожалению, все врачи твердили как один, мол грыжи Шморля есть у всех, идите и повисите на перекладине. Убедившись, что направления на процедуру МРТ мне не выпросить, решил пройти обследование в частной клинике. Результаты прикреплены в виде фотографий к посту. Вопросы: насколько все плохо? Годен ли я к службе в армии? Боли хронические, постоянные. Возраст: 23 года.


----------



## Natky (26 Фев 2017)

Если от армии хочется откосить, то копайте в сторону Шеерман-Мау. Вполне вероятно что этот вариант в этом вопросе поможет, если так можно выразиться. И снимки постарайтесь выложить. 
А если не для военкомата, а для себя, чтобы спина не болела - здесь на форуме напишите Доктору Стпину и он даст советы по правильному отношению и поведению со своим позвоночником, и чтобы потом не было мучительно больно)


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2017)

@Азим, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Тигги (26 Фев 2017)

Странно как-то, кифоз грудного отдела сглажен и при этом клиновидная деформация позвонков со снижением высоты в передних отделах... такое бывает что при шейермане кифоз сглажен? Сколиоз если больше 1 степени, то вроде в армию не берут.


----------



## Азим (26 Фев 2017)

Снимки


----------



## Николай Николаевич (26 Фев 2017)

В поликлинике кроме уколов и таблеток ничего толкового не назначат. Вот мне всегда интересно, если в поликлинике не помогают, почему бы не обратиться в тот же частный центр к неврологу или мануальному терапевту? В Калининграде их полно...


----------



## Азим (27 Фев 2017)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> В поликлинике кроме уколов и таблеток ничего толкового не назначат. Вот мне всегда интересно, если в поликлинике не помогают, почему бы не обратиться в тот же частный центр к неврологу или мануальному терапевту? В Калининграде их полно...


Я готов и с удовольствием посещу частную клинику, но отразится ли мое посещение в амбулаторной книжке, которой будет руководствоваться военная комиссия? Спасибо.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (27 Фев 2017)

Азим написал(а):


> Я готов и с удовольствием посещу частную клинику, но отразится ли мое посещение в амбулаторной книжке, которой будет руководствоваться военная комиссия? Спасибо.


Так цель "отмазаться" или вылечиться?


----------



## Азим (27 Фев 2017)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> так цель "отмазаться" или вылечиться ?


Для начала надо "отмазаться", чтобы заняться лечением, ведь момент призыва недалек.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (27 Фев 2017)

Вот где собака зарыта....
Вам не форум нужен. А например сюда. http://www.voenlaw.ru/ p.s. не реклама первое что вылезло в гугле набрав "помощь призывнику Калининград"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2017)

Отмазаться, это замазаться и замазанным так и жить!


----------

